

Write powerful web applications in Qt/C++ - etix
http://gitorious.org/fastcgiqt/fastcgiqt/trees/master

======
CodeMage
Next time try to post the link to the project home page instead:
<http://gitorious.org/fastcgiqt/>

Clicking the link and landing inside a repository browser is confusing,
disorienting and definitely not helpful.

------
wicknicks
The desktop has been lacking the powerful omnipresence, the web offers. I
think we should try to port the web applications down to the desktop. With the
processing power of the desktop, and the scalability ideas of the web, the
merger would be a really interesting one. Sun's Sun Ray was a step in this
direction: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Ray>

------
owyn
I kind of like the idea of using C++ for web apps. I even wrote a web app that
was pure C++ in 1995/1996 before anyone really knew what web apps were. :)

But this sort of thing:

out << "<h1>" << tr("hello, world") << "</h1>";

isn't really scalable... no templates at all? There's a reason why most web
apps are written in scripting languages. I think if you want a high
performance service, why not write an apache module or something like G-WAN,
which lets you write servlet apps in C...

~~~
zv
Mind you that you can write your own template engine

~~~
roel_v
And Google even has one, <http://code.google.com/p/google-ctemplate/>, which
does just that (I realize that this was not an option for the OP in 95 ;) )

------
j_baker
I suppose this is a much better reason to have a C++ web framework than some
of the others I've seen. It would probably make it pretty easy to port a Qt
desktop app to the web.

~~~
gregschlom
Yes, provided that you were strict on separating logic from display in your
app, and that the logic part of the code accounts for enough work to justify
the effort...

Otherwise, good luck trying to port your QWidget-based app to something that
even remotely resembles a web app.

~~~
dkersten
However, a QML-based app might not be _too_ dificult to port. It would be
pretty interesting if somebody were to write something so that Qt Quick/QML
based applications could run in a browser - perhaps a canvas frontend or
soemthing.

~~~
gregschlom
As someone who is writting a Qt/QML desktop app, I can only vouch for that :)

~~~
dkersten
I recently ported my Qt desktop app to use QML, where possible (I still use
C++ and QWidgets for some things, or to extend QML, eg drag and drop support)
and I think it was a very worthwhile task. QML is really pleasant to work with
and much more productive than C++/Qt or HTML+CSS+JS.

Actually, IMHO, QML is what HTML should have been - easy and clear, yet also
flexible and powerful.

------
voidzero
is there a readme that has intro, summarizes current features, why we need
another cgi lib and the future.

